# Introducing rescue cat to our others and the dog.



## Spottyappy (24 November 2016)

My daughter has, tonight, come home with a 13 year old Bengal girl, rescued from someone abou leave her in the woods as he had had enough of her.
I have a jrt bitch, and 2 other female cats. One of the cats is 2 and the other 7, they sort of tolerate each other.
New cat is in good condition, but is understandably terrified. We have put her in a large dog cage in the conservatory. She is currently refusing to come out of her cat carrier which is in the cage. 
What is the best way to introduce her to the other cats and the dog? 
With our previous cats, we have had them as kittens so there has been no issue over introductions- and we didn't have the dog. The dog loves the younger cat, and they okay, but isn't so keen on the older one and will chase her, something I would like to avoid with the rescue one. 
Any hints or tips, gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Tyssandi (24 November 2016)

I would make sure new cat has a room to itself when no one is around, and only with others and dog when you or your daughter etc are around. Start of with small intro and build up, we had a cat cage in the lounge when we first got a new cat so it had its own safe haven.


----------



## Shady (25 November 2016)

It really depends on the cats temperment ( and the other cats/dogs)to how successful a rehoming is with other animals, i would want to know why the previous owner had had enough of her for a start, if she is timid/aggressive / won't use a dirt box you will have a hard time with her, keep her in one room and spend time with her, just you , no other animals, see if she will play or just sit quietly, she has to know you before she will be able to cope with anything else, it's a shame she is female, yours will not be impressed, especially if they don't even tolerate each other, females are more territorial.If and when she starts looking more interested in her surrroundings try and introduce her to your lounge or kitchen and so on, i would use a big cage so she is safe but can assimilate her new home, i would then start leaving it open but not with the dog in the room and progress from there.  It's hard to tell you what to do on here as it's different for every animal, it may be that her normal character is outgoing and bolshy so she will be fine after a bit, it may be that she just won't cope at her age and may need a quieter home, just take it slowly and sensibly, i rescued a 10 year old Siamese when i was 18 ( my very first one) she spent the first month under my bed! she became my best friend and used to ride on my shoulder down to the pub and sit there happily for hours. PM me if you need to, very happy to help. xx


----------



## Blanche (25 November 2016)

Jackson Galaxy usually has some good tips.
http://jacksongalaxy.com/blog/2014/07/08/cat-mojo-how-to-introduce-two-cats


----------



## Spottyappy (25 November 2016)

Thanks.
Today, she has come out of the dog crate on her own, in sanctity of the conservatory. A lot of hissing and spitting but she just wants affection. 
She's hardly eating, but did manage some turkey. 
She's a bengal, vocal, and quite tiny, bless her. 
I said I wished she were male as it may be slightly easier!


----------



## Shady (25 November 2016)

Spottyappy said:



			Thanks.
Today, she has come out of the dog crate on her own, in sanctity of the conservatory. A lot of hissing and spitting but she just wants affection. 
She's hardly eating, but did manage some turkey. 
She's a bengal, vocal, and quite tiny, bless her. 
I said I wished she were male as it may be slightly easier!
		
Click to expand...

That's a really good start , don't worry about the eating, just give her bits and bobs and lots of cuddles, being a Bengal she should be very out going , it will help enormously if she is, however she may take over your house completely later on and your dog could be in for a very interesting time  let me know how you are getting on ? xxxx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 November 2016)

Oh dear! 

Another poster failing to adhere to the unwritten rule.  No post about a cat is complete without a pic please!!!

Hope puss settles to eat soon.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 November 2016)

I used Feliway to calm my rescue, and it did work, also a "banana" stuffed with catnip, and a "mouse" [rabbit skin thing] on a fishing rod,  cat toys can be cheap.   I would also recommend a wavy cardboard scratch "bed" placed under a large table in a quiet corner, Arthur spent his first six weeks observing me from his wavy bed,  he uses a carpet type doormat for his nails.
And a bird feeding station [outside] is always appreciated.
Dreamies are essential nibbles, as is best steak mince. I fed small whole raw plaice which were also enjoyed, noisily.


----------



## Spottyappy (26 November 2016)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Oh dear! 

Another poster failing to adhere to the unwritten rule.  No post about a cat is complete without a pic please!!!

Hope puss settles to eat soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, all.
She's eaten much better today, only greeted by the odd hiss, and Is already teasing the dog by consistently passing infront of the conservatory door! 
Here she is, currently nameless but previously known as Samosa! We are considering Mao mao because of the noise she makes!


----------



## Shady (26 November 2016)

Gorgeous  lovely eyes, poor old dog won't know what hit him! i had a Mau Mau , now i have a MoMo  , it's sounding very good for you both, more pics are definitely needed ! x


----------



## Spottyappy (26 November 2016)

Shady said:



			Gorgeous  lovely eyes, poor old dog won't know what hit him! i had a Mau Mau , now i have a MoMo  , it's sounding very good for you both, more pics are definitely needed ! x
		
Click to expand...

Snap, then Shady!
Tonight, have brought her into the lounge, in the crate. Sooner than I wanted, but the conservatory is refusing to stay warm, and she felt a little cold round the ears, so I thought she isn't better where there s some heat being an older lady. She doesnt like the crate, but for her own safety it's likely to be  for a few more days while with the other cats and dog. I will pop her back in the conservatory tomorrow so she has freedom. The older cat is just sat watching. She's wary as mau mau is growling again.the younger cat isn't in so hasn't met her yet. 
I haven't taken many photos yet, but here's another one of her markings.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 November 2016)

Beautiful markings.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 November 2016)

What a  lucky cat, her last home must have been very different, yet she obviously looks after herself, Catty-Puss does well for all sexes, but Mao Mao is great, I could easily call Arthur "I want, I want!": he was very non vocal for four weeks,  I had  to teach him to ask for his dinner, and one morning at 4.00 am he  got the message ............... I was so unprepared, I assumed some emergency had occurred, [to him it was], his food bowl was empty!


----------



## Spottyappy (27 November 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			What a  lucky cat, her last home must have been very different, yet she obviously looks after herself, Catty-Puss does well for all sexes, but Mao Mao is great, I could easily call Arthur "I want, I want!": he was very non vocal for four weeks,  I had  to teach him to ask for his dinner, and one morning at 4.00 am he  got the message ............... I was so unprepared, I assumed some emergency had occurred, [to him it was], his food bowl was empty!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, the empty food bowel emergency! One if my others will put her paw in your mouth while you sleep if you don't pay attention to her yowling!


----------

